# wygrana w + ACC/LOC



## Lorenc

How would you complete in a grammatically correct way the following sentence?
_Dowiedziałem się dopiero przed chwilą o *twojej wygranej...*_

*A* w piłce nożnej. *B*  w piłkę nożną.
*A* w tenisie. *B*  w tenisa.
*A* w siatkówce. *B*  w siatkówkę.
*A* w totolotku. *B* w totolotka.
*A* w loterii. *B* w loterię.
*A* w przetargu. *B* w przetarg.
*A* w pokerze. *B* w pokera.
It seems to me that it should be *A* (locative case) in all cases. However, I asked a Polish native who said he was sure B (accusative) is correct in sentences 1, 2, 3. On google one can find examples of both usages (locative/accusative). Especially for games the accusative form seems to be more common, perhaps because of interference with the common form _grać w +ACC. _Other words prefer the locative (_wygrana w wyborach _is much more common than _wygrana w wybory_. There are, however, examples of the latter too).


----------



## zaffy

1 a
2 a
3 a
4 a
5 a
6 a
7 a


I guess I would never use any of the B's. Though some people indeed say B as for 'tenis' and 'poker'. On second thought, I might use B as well. They are borrowings from English and that might or must be the reason.

You might come across four versions:
Grać w tenisa.
Grać w tenis.
Grać tenisa.
Grać tenis.

But I use one, i.e., grać w tenisa.    tenis - Poradnia językowa PWN


----------



## lukis421

I beg to differ, I might not know what the rules say but here's what sounds most natural to me. All B's except number 6: "(...) o tym, że wygrałeś przetarg" (I can't think of any other way of expressing it that would sound good to my ears), and number 5: "wygrana na loterii". To me, neither option sounds good in numbers 5 and 6. A's sound extremely unnatural to me and I would notice immediately if somebody said it that way.


----------



## zaffy

lukis421 said:


> A's sound extremely unnatural to me and I would notice immediately if somebody said it that way.



That's interesting.  I would think the same about B's (apart from tenis and poker)  Where are you from?


----------



## lukis421

zaffy said:


> That's interesting.  I would think the same about B's (apart from tenis and poker)  Where are you from?



I was born and grew up in Szczecin. I've just messaged a friend and he has the same opinion as me, but he's also from Szczecin. Maybe it's a regional difference. Where are you from?


----------



## zaffy

Kraków, the other side of Poland  This might be the same thing as "Nie traktuj mnie jak idiotki" vs. "Nie traktuj mnie jak idiotkę"


----------



## Gochna

Oh my... 
So, I was born and raised in Lodz, then moved to Poznan for a few years and now have been living abroad for a while, but...

*B* w piłkę nożną.
*B* w tenisa.
*A* w siatkówce. *B* w siatkówkę (both sound OK to me)
*B* w totolotka.
*C* na loterii
ze wygrales przetarg, o wygranej w przetargu sound unnatural to me
*B* w pokera.


----------



## zaffy

"On jest dobry w gotowaniu, w angielskim" Wouldn't you say so? Would you use the accusative case as you suggested? "On jest dobry w angielski"? On jest dobry w gotowanie"?   I would never say so.

"Wygrał w piłce nożnej" not "wygrał w piłkę nożną"
'Wygrał w gotowaniu kapusty" not "Wygrał w gotowanie kapusty"

They all need the locative case for me


----------



## grassy

*B* w piłkę nożną.
*B* w tenisa.
*B* w siatkówkę
*B* w totolotka.
*A* w loterii
*A* w przetargu
*B* w pokera.


----------



## Lorenc

Thank you all for your input! The answer seem to confirm that both accusative ('w totolotka') or locative ('w totolotku') are used by native Polish speakers in such construction, although some speakers may use only one form on a word-dependent basis.
In the 'totolotek' case I found both usages used in published literature, so I guess I could use either (my preferred choice being locative) without being definitively wrong. 
Here are some example:

*Examples of locative* 
Waldemar Borzestowski, Bulterier Samson i ja (2008)
_Są dwa rodzaje szczęścia, jedno rodzi się w nas, gdy otrzymujemy od losu coś ekstra: premię, uczucie pięknej dziewczyny, awans lub *główną wygraną w totolotku*; drugie zdarza się, gdy udaje się nam odzyskać to, co utraciliśmy: zdrowie, pracę, zaufanie lub miłość._

Artur Górski, Magia „Sacro Arsenale” (2006)
_Ale ja mówię o prawdziwym skarbie, a nie średniej wielkości *wygranej* *w totolotku*._

*Examples of accusative*
Joanna Bator, Piaskowa Góra (2009)
_Stefan umiał miłość przekładać na oszczędności w PKO i zaskórniaczki, na pieniążki, za które żonę i córkę obdarowywał na jawie i w marzeniach o wielkiej* wygranej w totolotka*._

Dawid Kornaga, Gangrena (2005)
_Nie trzeba mi psychologa, by wiedzieć, że taką mam uchwaloną konstytucję psychiczną i nic tego nie zmieni, nawet *wygrana w totolotka*._


----------

